# Excision of abdominal wall granuloma



## kandigrl79 (May 9, 2011)

I have an operative report where the surgeon excised a granuloma on the abdominal wall and he documented that "the dissection was continued to the deep abdominal wall musculature." In this particular case he did this twice on the abdominal wall by way of two _separate _ incisions in the abdomen.  One granuloma was .8cm and the other was 1 cm.  I coded:
22900
22900 -59

I am new to general surgery and I find the coding for excision of lesions, tumors, masses, etc. _quite_ confusing.  So...I was wondering, do "you" agree with the above? any suggestions???


----------



## surgonc87 (May 9, 2011)

post op note---

scar from previous incision?
was previously infected?
just a mass?

MS


----------

